# * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *DONE*



## bombelman (Mar 22, 2006)

*●-●-● ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *SOLD OUT* ●-●-●*

 :rock:   :huh: :wow:  :nana: :devil: :twothumbs  :kewlpics: :santa: :drunk:   :grouphug: :tinfoil: :kiss: :thumbsup:  :hahaha:  :bow:   :buddies:  :wave: :thanks: :bump: :toilet: :goodjob:   :naughty:   :laughing: 







 :rock:   :huh: :wow:  :nana: :devil: :twothumbs  :kewlpics: :santa: :drunk:   :grouphug: :tinfoil: :kiss: :thumbsup:  :hahaha:  :bow:   :buddies:  :wave: :thanks: :bump: :toilet: :goodjob:   :naughty:   :laughing: 

===================================================
===================================================

Good day fellow CPF-members.

Regarding payment of the CR2 Tubes,
I had said, that payment could be sent after the tubes have been manufactured,
:huh: BUT...

Both the Tube-manufacturer AND the Annodizer require payment before or after they start...  

The Aluminum I used for the prototype was confirmed to be of Grade 2000 or similar, which does not hold the HAIII all to well.

Therefore I've ordered solid Solid Alu Rods/Bars of Grade 6061.
This is the better type of Alu, the same your Arc-lights are made of...

I am new to Flashlights and Modding, and now even newer to Manufacturing.
But rest assured, I've been given help by MANY of the better (custom!) Flashlights- and Parts- makers this nice Forum has to offer.
(which is why it might have taken a little longer then expected...)
I will be making sure, this CR2 tube is made up to spec, to match the quality and durability of your and our great Arc lights...

Payment details:
===================================================
HAIII Price: CONUS US$51 - Everywhere else: US$53
Bare Alu: US$41 CONUS - Everywhere else: US$43
Cash Paypal Payments can be sent to:
george (at) bombelman (dot) com
*Subject: CR2 - ## - CPF-Handle
eg: CR2 - 01 - Bombelman
CR2 - 03 - Mini-Moder*
CC: add 4%
*It has come to my attention that PayPal is substracting $2.25
from your total for Cross-Border transfer fee's (?). Because the sale price is 
very close the the mfg-costs, (non-profit), I want you to please include this
amount for each tube with your transfer, to compensate for these fees. 
Thank you.*
Also add you shipping-address in the details also....

If you have more then 1 tube, make a seperate payment please.
(your order will ship together)

Special note:
The account is in name of Dave Kuster,
my (biological) brother (same mother, different fathers).
He confirmed the Paypal account for me when he still
lived in the Netherlands. Reason for this is that my
country (Suriname) is not registered with Paypal yet...  

It would also be nice to email me after the transfer to confirm.
Add the same subject if you do, and also include your
shipping-address etc...
george (at) bombelman (at) com

If your payment has been confirmed,
a Smiley  will be placed behind your name.
===================================================
Question welcome by PM or george (at) bombelman (at) com




Cheers ! 

p.s. For archival and future reference, 
I would like to request a picture from all
buyers of your Arc LS head(s) fitted on the CR2 Tube(s)....  
===================================================
FACTS: (subject to small changes) =========================

- SINGLE run of ONLY 48 CR2 Tubes, made from Grade 6061 Solid Alu Rods...
- These CR2 Tubes ARE numbered. (01-44, 45-48 is bare)
- When finished, the outer diameter (OD) of the CR2Tube will measure (about) 24,2mm on the knurls... 
(Same as LS2 and later tubes, first run tubes were 25mm)
- Outside finish is HAIII natural. (tint not guaranteed) 
From annodizer: "The color of the final anodizing depends on the alloy of aluminum used, the voltage through the chem bath, the solution of chem used, etc... It difficult to say how well they will match... ...It's a slightly greenish-grey color. More grey than green."
Threads and inner-tube are BARE ALU, not Chemkoted....
note: Tubes are manufactured in South America.
HAIII and shipping to their final destination will be from USA.
Shipping from S-Am to USA will be billed accordingly per tube.
- 1 O-ring will be included for every CR2Tube (but not fitted).
- 1 0,292" split ring will be included with every CR2Tube (but not fitted).
(This I will include FREE of charge, because I've made this version to allow a ring to be fitted and it would encourage more EDC on straps...)
- All but 4 tubes will be in HAIII nat. Prices have been reduced by -$10
- Estimated time it will take to appear on your doorstep: 4-6 weeks...
- Due to overwhelming demand, prices for shipping will be adjusted accordingly. (annodizing is done in USA)
- I am NOT in it to make a profit. This is a custom job, and for factories that make 1000+units of a product, 1 run of 48tubes is not a cheap job. Expect to pay 100% of the manufacturing/shipping/misc. costs...
- Before you purchase this light, a breakdown of all costs will be placed in this thread.
- 30% of the CR2Tube auctioned on eB*y will go to [CPF].
- Payment method preferred: Paypal.....
:twothumbs: 

===================================================

ESTIMATED costs:
$28 for 1 Bare Alu CR2 Tube (confirmed apr 5th '06)
$10 for HAIII (annodizing)
$ 4 for Laser Engraving NO sterile tubes.
$ 5 for shipping from Suriname to Annodizer

Conus Shipping: $4
International Shipping: $6
(0.292" Split Ring and O-Ring included, but not fitted/lubed)  

So either $51 or $53, depending on where you live...

===================================================

List closed for now... ONLY 48 tubes will be manufactured...
44 in HAIII, 4 Bare Alu...
Thank you ! Cheers !! :thumbsup: 

===================================================
Prototype of April 5th 2005: (See more in post #81)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1352422#post1352422





Concept Laser-Engraving design...





Pic found. Original owner unknown. Anybody knows ?
Photograph Copyright of the maker...





Beta version of design:





Proto in the middle:





Annodized proto...





THE LIST ============================================
01: Bombelman 
02: Bombelman 
03: Mini-Moder 
04: Dr Joe 
05: XFlash 
06: wmirag  (traded with greenLED)
07: daloosh 
08: PeterB  (Traded with mosport) 
09: jhung 
10: luxlunatic  
11: yoshman  (traded with RAF Groundcrew)
12: Justone 
13: Monolith 
14: HVAC  (moved from 45)
15: DFiorentino 
16: DFiorentino 
17: russtang 
18: stevevh 
19: kartlthev 
20: DR Joe  (moved from 47)
21: Miciobigio  (traded with nightshade)
22: FlashaholicX 
23: LED Zeppelin  
24: LED Zeppelin  
25: karlthev  
26: rikvee 
27: rikvee 
28: nightshade  
29: Ty Bower 
30: LouRoy 
31: nirad 
32: nirad 
33: yaesumofo  
34: yaesumofo  
35: to be donated to [CPF] for a future Raffle :huh: 
36: gigainternational 
37: Kiessling 
38: flourescent  (traded with DimLite) (moved from 44)
39: Reima (DPRider2)  
40: cqpeanut 
41: cgpeanut 
42: mcrich  (traded with Raindrop)
43: dtlent  (traded with Raindrop)
44: eB*y auction, ending on my b-day  (aug24-'06)
45: Monolith  (Bare Alu) moved from 14 
46: HVAC  (Bare Alu) 
47: Mini-Moder  (Bare Alu, moved from 20 
48: diggdug13  (Bare Alu)(traded with DR Joe)

======LIST CLOSED======
IF anyone decides to leave the list, these will follow:
01: ouchmyfinger
02: bitterman1970
03: hank


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I would like to reserve one in HAIII....



EDIT: Wohooo 500th post!

Also I may be in for 2...


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'll take one (HA III)  
:kewlpics:


----------



## XFlash (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'd like one in HAIII.

Thanks for taking the time Love the ArcLS.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

 in line


----------



## daloosh (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'm interested, thanks!
daloosh


----------



## mosport (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'm in for a HAIII twisty George:thumbsup:


----------



## jhung (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'd like one HAIII. Thanks.


----------



## luxlunatic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Count me in for one in HAIII:huh: !!!


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'd be in !! 

HA III finish of course.


----------



## Justone (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'd like one in HAIII. 
Thanks.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

One HAIII and one bare Al. Would pay extra for polishing the bare one if available. Thanks.


----------



## DFiorentino (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'll take (2) in HAIII!

...if there is any available.  

-DF


----------



## greenLED (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*


Any chance of incorporating one of those nifty "flat-top" switches you made the other day on to these? :devil:


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

greenLED, I totaly agree that they should be in there. But it would also increase hight. If you made a switch model I would take one of each


----------



## bombelman (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Switches require extra 4.5mm, so instead of making it 12mm shorter then the stock 123Twisty, it will be 7.5mm shorter then the stock 123Twisty...

I'll think about it, but let's stick to the microCR2 tube for now...


----------



## greenLED (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*



bombelman said:


> Switches require extra 4.5mm, so instead of making it 12mm shorter then the stock 123Twisty, it will be 7.5mm shorter then the stock 123Twisty...
> 
> I'll think about it, but let's stick to the microCR2 tube for now...


Deal.
 on both (if/whenever you decide to make the switchy-type for both sizes).


----------



## russtang (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'll take one tube . HAIII I'll take a couple of switches if you make those.


----------



## stevevh (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I am in for 1 HAIII

Thanks!!


----------



## karlthev (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I would like one!!  



Karl


----------



## bombelman (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

No switch-tube will be made. That model is different from the MicroCR2 Tube which I will be making in this run. Also, the switches I use are VERY HARD TO FIND (Mini-Moder will tell you all about it !!

Priority will also be to annodize AS MUCH as possible, so maybe only 4 Bare models MAX.

This CR2 tube would be interesting with a 3.6v cell on a FluPIC board in your Arc LS...! The brightness is great on a TX0H/TW0H ! You can read how I did the FluPIC mod by clicking the link in my signature below... There are a few more CR2tubes to reserve before I hit the 2 dozen mark... But after that, you can keep posting, but I'll try to stop at 36 max.... (just to keep this single run of CR2 tubes unique and give your Arc Tube collection a bit more value....)

Cheers !!

EDIT1===============================

Teaser pic (edited in Photoshop, NOT A PROTOTYPE): 
(includes lanyard-hole)


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

For my switch (not related to this project), I had to purchase a whole light to get the switch out of it. The quest continues for the perfect switch...


BTW: Bombelman, I am in for both a HAIII and a Bare!


----------



## nightshade (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'm in for one HA3. Sweet idea,btw. Thanks.


----------



## bombelman (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

And then MOSPORT asked: "wanted to ask if the CR2 twisty outside diameter will match first run or non-first run ARC LS bodies ?"

Very good question... 
First Run Heads and Tubes are 25mm
most other heads and tubes are 24mm

I EDC a First Run head (25mm) and a 123tube (24mm).
It looks nice, and you don't even notice it untill I tell you it's a mm smaller (OD).
But an LS2 (24mm) on First Run tube (25mm) is not so hot...

So my CR2tubes will be 24mm OD when finished.
I'll manufacture them maybe 24.4mm, since the Anno will take about 0,..mm from the total OD....

I'll post pics of these 2 different setups later today.

Cheers !!


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'm almost ashamed to ask...... will the tubes be O-ring sealed?


----------



## mosport (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I think 24mm OD will please everyone, can't wait to see those pics!

Hope the remaining packs will be reserved soon so the list can be finalized.


----------



## bombelman (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

RAF Groungcrew: 

Yes, I will include 1 O-ring for each CR2Tube sold.
I have to think about lube yet...
But 1 split ring of 0.292" dia will be included FREE of charge.
I will not attach it, if you don't want to, but it is included.

What's not included is the Chemkote coating that the stock Arcs have inside the tube.... You just make sure you remove primaries from the tube when not using it...

p.s. don't you RAF guys want to buy a whole batch of Arc lights ? Maybe we can get P.G. to restart the LS-line . . . . .gna, gna, gna ...


----------



## FlashaholicX (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Please add me to the list

Thanks,

FlashaholicX


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I wasn't aware that the RAF wanted to buy a bunch of ARCs, naturally, I only see things from the bottom, looking up, but something like an ARC AAA-P for everyone would be great (I've got 2 already that I paid for).


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'll take 2 in HA III.


----------



## karlthev (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'll take another making two total!  

Karl


----------



## rikvee (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I would like two in HA3 :thumbsup:


----------



## nightshade (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Thanks for ignoring my post, to make sure it's nothing personal, I'll take two.


----------



## bombelman (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Ooops, guess I was too busy reading and replying to the posts regarding the switches.

Anyway, you've been placed on the list for 2 !

Still 6 available !!

Cheers !!


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I gotta have one of these! How did it take me so long to find this thread?

My LSH is dying for this... sign me up for one!


----------



## LouRoy (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'll take one in HA3. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## nirad (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I will take one in HA III please.


----------



## bombelman (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

LouRoy, you have not read/replied my PM from friday....


----------



## nirad (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Make mine a total of (2) two HA III units. The ARC LS is one of my favs and this will make the list complete.


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I would like to get in on this 2 please if possible. Any left?

2 in HA III for yaesumofo
thanks
Yaesumofo


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'd be in for one if there's still one left ... 
bernie

EDIT: HA-NAT


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Put me down for a second, in bare please!


----------



## DPRider2 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I would also be interested in getting one (1) if there are any left. I would want it in HAIII

Thanks...


----------



## cgpeanut (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'm interested in getting two please, if not one will do.


----------



## Raindrop (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Put me down for two HA as well please.

~Greg


----------



## DimLite (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

I'ld also like one, HAIII please.


----------



## bombelman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Should I or should I not go for 48 ? IF you can hit 48 before midnight Paramaribo-time (GMT-4) I'll do 48 in the First Run... NO MORE !! IF there are'nt 48 requests for this tube at midnight, I'll go for 36.... 

Let's see how many will go in 6and a half hours (now till midnight...)

Cheers !


----------



## HVAC (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

If someone backs out I would love one in HA and one bare aluminum.
Cheers


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

If you need numbers for a bigger run, I'd take one or two more in addition to the one I reserved earlier (HA III)


----------



## bombelman (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Oke guys, First and ONLY run, 48 CR2 Tubes....

Cheers all !!


----------



## diggdug13 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

 
AWSOME!!!! I'd like one in Bare al please.

doug

where do I send the PP to...


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Please give one of my spots to "diggdug13" :buddies: 

(PM sent)


----------



## Miciobigio (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Is the list closed ???  

If it's possible add me to the waiting list or if some one quits i'll jump in :laughing: 
or if it will be a second run of these , add me to that list.
I really was waiting for one of these for ages   

Thanks !:rock:


----------



## bombelman (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Good day fellow CPF-members.

Regarding payment of the CR2 Tubes,
I had said, that payment could be sent after the tubes have been manufactured,
BUT...

Both the Tube-manufacturer AND the Annodizer require payment before or after they start...

Tubes are being made this week and I can pay for them after they are all done, but for annodizing I must pay 100% up-front...

I hope you can understand this situation...

I will announce all prices and totals within 48 hours...

Cheers !


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

This is not such a surprise....... Waiting to hear more news, money in hand, waiting.


----------



## yoshman (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

If someone does not want their HAIII - please let me know - i would like to get one.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Hey Yoshman, didn't you just miss out on the ORB RAW I was selling recently?

I can feel that you really want this CR2 tube, I'd like to offer you my place on the list, I'm in for a HA III tube, number 11 on the list.

If you'd like to accept, then reply here.

Nigel.


----------



## yoshman (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Hi Nigel,

I would love to take your place on the list. THANKS A LOT!!!
Can you let bombelman that this is OK.
Yea - i wish i got that RAW from you - it was a nice deal.

Thanks and let me know what i need to do to take your place, Earl from Hawaii


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

OK then, I'll send a PM to Bombelman, hopfully, he'll be ok with it too.


----------



## bombelman (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

done and done...


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Thanks !


----------



## yoshman (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Cool!
Thanks Nigel and bombelman.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

I see there is some new information in the first post. Keep us informed! I'm still in.

For what it's worth, I'd rather not have any type of laser engraving on mine. I like them plain (but HAIII, of course).


----------



## mosport (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

Will the laser engraving be optional Bombel?

My modded ARC lights have been built from empty bodies and are natural HA III 'sterile', so I'd really prefer my CR2 twisty pack without laser engraving (if possible).

Thanks again for all your work and building these battery packs!


----------



## bombelman (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

WHOOHOO 4 BUCKS for Laser Engraving !!
And MAYBE even YOUR NAME !
For axample:
---------------
Bombelman.com
George CR2 #01
---------------

See sample pic in 1st post...


----------



## diggdug13 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

looks great just let me know when to send PP for the bare al cr2 tailcap.
I've got my camera waiting to take a pic of with a cr2


doug


----------



## yoshman (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

If i can put my name on my light - THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!!


----------



## nightshade (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*



Miciobigio said:


> Is the list closed ???
> 
> If it's possible add me to the waiting list or if some one quits i'll jump in :laughing:
> or if it will be a second run of these , add me to that list.
> ...



MB, just read the entire thread. Didn't realize the run was up to 48. Also, did not realize there were members left out. Micio, you can have one of my twisties, if Bombelman doesn't have a problem with it. Also, I am requesting HA sterile, so if these do become serialized, take your pick high or low number. These will work great with the Arc Flupic boards Goldserve has in the works and RCR2 cells. Bombelman, am I late with payment? PP is locked and cocked.
Thanks again for making these. :rock:


----------



## greenLED (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*



bombelman said:


> WHOOHOO 4 BUCKS for Laser Engraving !!


I'd prefer no engraving, if that's possible, please. (but I'll "go with the flow")


----------



## bombelman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

No-go for the name on engraving. Would be too much. Lights will all be serialed from 01 till 48. I'll keep it as small as possible... Miciobigio, let me know if you want #21 or #28... 

No payments yet, I don't know how much the estimate for the bare Tube is...

Cheers !


----------



## Miciobigio (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*



bombelman said:


> No-go for the name on engraving. Would be too much. Lights will all be serialed from 01 till 48. I'll keep it as small as possible... Miciobigio, let me know if you want #21 or #28...
> 
> No payments yet, I don't know how much the estimate for the bare Tube is...
> 
> Cheers !


 
I would prefer #21 if it's possible, thanks !

Nightshade: :rock: thanks a lot 

As you can see i don't have a CR2 Twisties and i need one for sure !!!


----------



## Mini-Moder (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Holy crap!!!!! An LS3 or at least the LS3 body.  PAYPAL READY!!!!!!!!!!!


Miciobigio said:


> I would prefer #21 if it's possible, thanks !
> 
> Nightshade: :rock: thanks a lot
> 
> As you can see i don't have a CR2 Twisties and i need one for sure !!!


----------



## nightshade (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

Micio, you are welcome. Thats a nice collection there. Thats a nice thing about the LS design-adaptability. The LS can run off of AAA,AA,123,R123, and thanks to Bombelman-CR2 and RCR2. I use DSpecks UBH for my Arc and SF collection. By adding a plastic sleeve inside the UBH even AAA size can be used in a pinch. Now we just need a 9 volt battery adapter and a C & D cell adapter  . I hope someone opens a spot for Fluorescent, next in line.


----------



## yoshman (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

Miciobigio - you are truly a person who deserves a spot in this list.


----------



## bombelman (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

Miciobigio got #21... 
Hope to see the CR2 in the next Arc Family Pic...!

Mini-Moder: You're in line . . . 
SOOOOOOOOOO TEMPTING....!!!!


----------



## bombelman (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

Latest news:

First prototype was finished today.
It looked very nice.

I went in to fit the tube on the heads that I had, but halfway, the tube did not screw in enough. The threads were 1 bit too thick, so my machinist decided to re-thread them...

When he cam back, his hands were empty and he said the tube got jammed....
lol...

He's already making afresh one and I will be posting pics of it also asap...
Also the price will be announced and payments will be accepted...

Cheers !


----------



## DimLite (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

bombelman,

If flourescent, first on the waiting list, is still interested, I'll relinquish my #44 to him if that's alright with you.

I'm going to be out of town for a while, without internet access. If flourescent, or no one else wants it, I'll pay when I return in a couple weeks.


----------



## bombelman (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

More News...
Mail I sent to Annodizer:

I was still wondering about something...
The aluminum used is of an unknown type. It does not have a number, like "6061", a very popular typu of Alu
used by light-makers to make custom lights... So I don't know if this would matter for the Annodizing....
Do you think I should send a small sample-rod of the Alu before we continue ?
"What if" my Alu sux in the Anno ? I know it's called "Spike" here. I have not yet found out where it's from...
Please update me on this issue.

================Annodizer's Reply============

The alloy of aluminum is very important for the anodization process. 6061 takes the HA3 coating very well. Many alloys of aluminum do not anodize well including 2000 series aluminum.
I suspect that "spike" refers to recycled aluminum as a large quantity of aluminum can be reclaimed from old railroad "spikes." Ususally aluminum is recycled into an alloy like 5051 or 6061. 6061 is the most common and very inexpensive. It's also strong and machines well.
I would definitely recommend you send me a sample for anodizing before proceeding. Just a blank unmachined piece is okay for this. It would be terrible to find out that your new tailcaps don't match the HA3 on the Arcs once they're finished.

============END Annodizer's Reply============

So there you have it.
To ensure it is of type 6061, or similar quality of that of the original Arcs,
a sample has been sent for annodizing. Know this might take up a few days.

I only know the Aluminum used here is bought from Alcoa.
I'll be getting some more info later.

Nonetheless will this project continue and I'll assure you of a good quality product you are all purchasing.

Thanks again for understanding. This is all new to me too...
I hope we all learn from this, especially future light modders/makers....


----------



## PEU (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

One suggestion, send two flat pieces to the annodizer, one for ha3 and the other as a control unit, after they ha3 the unit ask them to measure the thickness of the anno layer. At least thats the way the local anno shop measured it 

If its recycled alu it "may not" work due to its inherent softness, it will annodize but the layer will scratch because the soft base material.

6061 / 6262 and in general 6xxx series anodize well


My 2 cents (of peso)


Pablo


----------



## fluorescent (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*



DimLite said:


> bombelman,
> 
> If flourescent, first on the waiting list, is still interested, I'll relinquish my #44 to him if that's alright with you.
> 
> I'm going to be out of town for a while, without internet access. If flourescent, or no one else wants it, I'll pay when I return in a couple weeks.


thanks!


----------



## bombelman (Apr 5, 2006)

*PROTO PICS !*

Here are the prototype pics....

I got it from the machinist, I fitted an o-ring, inserted a fresh CR2 and twisted it onto an LS head.... Very smooth... Nice Tight fit too. Not loose.

I'm very happy with the prototype...
I'll be doing some minor adjustments, including better knurling, but for the rest, this is what it will look like...

I've sent samples of the Alu to the Annodizer, and if they Annodize good, I'll give the GO to make the rest of the batch... 

Also, I carry the CR2Tube around my neck. (on First Run Head & FluPIC TW0H)
It replaced a 123Twisty. Did not think it would matter in weight, but it DOES FEEL lighter.... Just so you know.... 

Enjoy !!


----------



## daloosh (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: PROTO PICS !*

Cool!! Thanks for the update. This is gonna give new life to my Arc LSH-P, which has become a safe queen as of late.
daloosh


----------



## karlthev (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

Great!! Can't wait!



Karl


----------



## greenLED (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

 Man, that sure looks like a stubby LS. 
Could the top edge be rounded to look more like the original tailcaps?


----------



## Mini-Moder (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

I agree with greenLED. It need to be rounded just a little bit.


----------



## bombelman (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

It is rounded at the same angle as stock Arc tail-caps...
Not sure if you can see, but look closely. . . 
Maybe because it's so shiny...
But I can assure you it's round guys.

I also did not want to over-round it, after the annodizing we'll se how it turns out....


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

 

Thanks for the teaser. I can't wait to get these on my ARCs!

-DF


----------



## Dr_Joe (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*



bombelman said:


> More News...
> Mail I sent to Annodizer:
> 
> I was still wondering about something...
> ...


 
I'm sure Alcoa can tell you exactly what grade it is. If I remember correctly, it was Alcoa that _developed_ the 4 digit Aluminum grading system we all use today :thinking:


----------



## bombelman (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

You are right...

I have not found the time to do that yet, or even think about it,
but I will call them today...

================
BTW, I've sent 2 pieces of the aluminum used here.
Both are 8.7mm in height.
1 will be annodized to check if the Alu is of good enough quality,
the other piece is to be used in "before and after" measuring...

Cheers !


----------



## diggdug13 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

wonderful!

I just checked the first page and it looks like the prices have been confirmed.....nice!

for those of us that requested BA the prices should be either $41.00 or $43.00 correct?

I've got my PP locked and loaded

thanks
Doug


----------



## karlthev (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

I will be unable to get on CPF for the next several days infortunately so be sure to hold mine until I get back!!   



Karl


----------



## greenLED (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*



bombelman said:


> So either $51 or $53, depending on where you live...


 I'd like to request my name is removed from the list. As much as I want one of these, I have other more pressing expenses to take care of right now. I apologize for the inconvenience, bombelman. :thanks:


----------



## wmirag (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*



greenLED said:


> I'd like to request my name is removed from the list. As much as I want one of these, I have other more pressing expenses to take care of right now. I apologize for the inconvenience, bombelman. :thanks:



I suppose there is a waiting list. If not, I will take GreenLED's place! Please PM me with how to complete the transaction.

W.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

I'm back! Thanks for waiting!


Karl


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

 

 
-DF


----------



## bombelman (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

Very quick update:

Alu samples were sent for testing to see if they are good enought for HAIII (USA).

Also, I have a Grade-6061 standing-by in Europe if I need it . . .

Cheers !


----------



## nightshade (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

Bombel, I'm heading outside the US due to work in the second week of May. Will be gone for a few months and the internet will be the very least of my concerns. Please pm what you estimate will be a end price and let me PP that amount to you. Including storage fees... :naughty: Don't want you thinking I have left you in the lurch. Thanks again for taking this project on.


----------



## gigainternational (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

Please sign me up for the waiting list!

Thanks


----------



## cgpeanut (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*



bombelman said:


> Very quick update:
> 
> Alu samples were sent for testing to see if they are good enought for HAIII (USA).
> 
> ...



bombelman, Keep up the good work! :bow: :thumbsup: Can't wait


----------



## bombelman (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

I'm in St. Maarten on vacation till may 3rd... 
I'm a hobby-photographer, so I came here to take some nice pictures of Carnival here.
You can see them on my web-site. Just add "dot-com" to my CPF-handle/nickname...

Regarding the ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R,
Saint Maarten has done me good... 
I've found a machine shop here where I can get solid bars of Grade 6061 Alu...
This is the very same grade used by all popular custom flashlight-makers,
which is also the grade I was seeking... (from N-America, not Europe...)

There is a big chance might be using this source for the manufacture of the CR2 tube..

Just letting you know my little vacation did not affect this project 

Cheers !


----------



## karlthev (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*

Great news, GREAT!!


----------



## Dr_Joe (May 2, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (PROTOTYPE PICS: Post #78)*



bombelman said:


> I'm in St. Maarten on vacation till may 3rd...
> 
> I've found a machine shop here where I can get solid bars of Grade 6061 Alu...
> There is a big chance might be using this source for the manufacture of the CR2 tube..
> ...


 
What dedication ! I don't think I would have the discipline to be looking for 6061 Alu bars if _I _were in St Maarten.
 There are some other bars I might be investigating..........:lolsign: 

Keep up the great work, and many thanks for doing these !


----------



## FredericoFreire (May 2, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*



Dr_Joe said:


> I'm sure Alcoa can tell you exactly what grade it is. If I remember correctly, it was Alcoa that _developed_ the 4 digit Aluminum grading system we all use today :thinking:


 
Hello,

As you can see, I'm newbie at CPF.

I'm very interested on this ARC moddings. I live in Brazil and noticed that you guys are using brazilian aluminium from Alcoa. Alcoa's factory is in my city.

If you guys need some aluminium bars from Alcoa, just contact me.


----------



## bombelman (May 2, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (6061 found, mfg. will begin soon)*

Hi Frederico Freire,

Welcome to CPF !

Regarding Alu in Suriname, I've only just found out, that Alcoa does not import Alu into Suriname anymore.
Today I received word that the samples I've sent (which were used for the prototype) are of a Grade 2000 of similar, and not the better 6061... They (the "2000"s are imports from Europe (non-Alcoa)

I have found 3 sources for Grade 6061 Solid Rods in USA.
If you have prices of Grade 6061 Solid rods of 1" or 1-1/8" in diameter, 
please let me know... (by e-mail or PM)

Cheers !


----------



## FredericoFreire (May 2, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (IMPORTANT INFORMATION ADDED)*

Thank you.

I'll contact Alcoa and look for the price per feet of 1" rods of 6061 aluminium.


----------



## bombelman (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R (Update in Post #1)*

  

Thread update in post #1 :rock:


----------



## DFiorentino (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Update in Post #1**

Your professionalism is something I would never question. Keep up the outstanding effort.

:thumbsup: 
-DF


----------



## luxlunatic (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Update in Post #1**


----------



## bombelman (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2 Twisties to be sold soon...*

Update: Accepting Payment


----------



## DFiorentino (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

 for tube #15 & #16

Someone is going to ask, so it might as well be me... What kind of time frame are you looking at? I'll apologize in advance if this has been answered already.

:rock: 
-DF


----------



## Kiessling (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

paypal sent, thanx!
bernie


----------



## diggdug13 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

Payment sent  hurry home to daddy you little Bare Al CR2 battery adapter..

Doug


----------



## fluorescent (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

payment sent..


----------



## russtang (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

 for #17


----------



## luxlunatic (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

 for #10. :rock:


----------



## nirad (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

 for tubes #31 and #32.


----------



## karlthev (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

I need to get your mailing address! Please PM me! Thanks.



karlthev


----------



## stevevh (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

 for 1 HAIII CR2 "Mini Twisty"


----------



## HVAC (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

PayPal sent for #14 and #46.
Thanks


----------



## PeterB (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

Please add me to the waiting list.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## Miciobigio (May 6, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

 for #21


Thanks.


----------



## mosport (May 6, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

Hi George, please give my #8 spot on the list to PeterB. 




PeterB said:


> Please add me to the waiting list.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Peter


----------



## bombelman (May 6, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

Raindrop would like to trade his 2 places, #42 and #43...

Please post here if you would like 1 or 1 additional HAIII CR2 Tubes !!

Cheers !


----------



## LouRoy (May 7, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

Paypal sent for # 30. Thanks!


----------



## dtlent (May 10, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

I'll take one and ready with paypal. Thanks!


----------



## Monolith (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

What is your CC paypal address?


----------



## bombelman (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**



Monolith said:


> What is your CC paypal address?



All payment info is in the first post of this thread...


----------



## Monolith (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**



bombelman said:


> All payment info is in the first post of this thread...


 for both tubes (#13 and #45) using separate transactions. See my PM regarding cash and cc paypal accounts. Let me know if my fee calculations worked out in the end. Thanks.


----------



## cgpeanut (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *accepting payment**

 for two, if please leave on blank i.e: no cpf handle


----------



## bombelman (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R 2 AVAILABLE**

2 spots available...

Please post interest in this thread...


----------



## karlthev (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R 2 AVAILABLE**

I haven't heard from you....am I still "in" for the two....remember the payment issue?


karlthev


----------



## mcrich (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R 2 AVAILABLE**

I'm interested if any are still available.


----------



## Dr_Joe (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R 2 AVAILABLE**

 For #4 and #20


----------



## bombelman (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R 2 AVAILABLE**

karlthev, I did not forget you...

I'll keep touch, you'll hear from me.


----------



## Dr_Joe (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R 2 AVAILABLE**



mcrich said:


> I'm interested if any are still available.


 
I think there are still two left :thinking: , right George ?


----------



## mcrich (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R 2 AVAILABLE**

Paypal sent for #42.

thanks.


----------



## bombelman (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R 2 AVAILABLE**



Dr_Joe said:


> I think there are still two left :thinking: , right George ?



Now only #43 available !! :naughty: 

Cheers !!


----------



## dtlent (May 16, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *1 AVAILABLE !**

I'll take it! Let me know where to send PP.


----------



## dtlent (May 16, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *1 AVAILABLE !**

PP sent for HA III on #43. Thanks!


----------



## luxlunatic (May 19, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *1 AVAILABLE !**

Its been a few weeks since an update, how is the progress?


----------



## bombelman (May 19, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R*



luxlunatic said:


> Its been a few weeks since an update, how is the progress?



Yep. There were a "few" problems with the "eyelet" of the Arc.
On the proto it was fine but we sought for a way to make it perfect
every time (for all 48 tubes).

My drawings were made with pencil on paper, but now I've mad CAD 
designs which give a better view for the manufacturers...

I think I've already passed the "deadline" but importat for me is that
this product is as close and as durable as possible to the Original Arc
parts you already own...

This my first custom project and I'm and "amateur" at it. Everyday I learn new things that replace my "amateur" view to the process, which also eats up valuable time. I hope you understand I do this to deliver the quality I just explained...

Thank you very much for your interest. :rock: 

Regards, George.
Cheers !!


----------



## bombelman (May 19, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R*

dtlent, please PM me with Transaction-details...
Nothing received yet....

Cheers !


----------



## dtlent (May 20, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *1 AVAILABLE !**

Transaction Info sent to you via PM.


----------



## bombelman (May 20, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *1 AVAILABLE !**

dtlent: Paypal received....


----------



## luxlunatic (May 20, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R **

bombelman-thanks for the update. Don't mind the extra wait for a properly finished product, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## bombelman (May 21, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R **

Here is a preview of the CAD-design...

Cheers !


----------



## karlthev (May 21, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R **

Zingo, on the way to reality!! :rock: 


Karl


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 26, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R **

So, while we're all waiting...

Can anyone recommend a good place to stock up on CR2 cells? I'm thinking I'd start with The Battery Station. They have Sanyos for $2.50 each, and house branded for $1.50. 

Did SilverFox ever do a CR2 shootout?


----------



## bombelman (May 26, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R **

Try AW, he has RCR2's (and chargers), which I (will) use in the Arc CR2...


----------



## bombelman (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

Here's a teaser just to compare sizes...

I know I'm waaaaaay behind the schedule, but everything is going very well....
Won't be long anymore....

Thanks for your interest in this product !!


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

Lookin' good !


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

 It's been 2 weeks. Any news ? :candle:


----------



## Reima (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

I see that nobody is on the reserve list. I am interested in one HAIII can you please put me on the reserve list in case anyone drops out.
RC


----------



## yoshman (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

Any News?


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

i'll take the second reserve spot.
after watching the spy005s become available, who knows??
i'll take any type thats available.


----------



## bombelman (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

News ? Some...

What's not new, is that this project is taking very much longer then ever was predicted. But, I have to tell you that the end is near and even in sight... 
This was due to some unforseen events that were not in my control...
(already resolved)

Parts are being finalized as we speak and I *might* have pictures this week...
(but don't kill me if I don't)

Preparations have also already begun for packing and shipping...

I know you guys understand and know what you have paid for....

p.s. Reima and ouchmyfinger: You guys are on the list...
All but 2 or 3 members have paid. (Those 2 or 3 are currently away for some time...)
Remember that I will auction 1 unit on eB*ay and another will be in a CPF-raffle...


----------



## bombelman (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

A pictures tell a thousand words....
This one just shows a later proto with better knurls...
The knurls of the real run are not so deep as these, 
they will be like the stock head.
Also a pic showing how clean the threads are cut, 
ensuring smoooooth twist operation....

I hope in the next picture to show you the whole batch...
(Currently the annodizers are busy "sampling" the color...
Very neat...
Cheers !


----------



## karlthev (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

Great stuff, thanks for the update!


Karl


----------



## bombelman (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

Folks, there are 2 pics I posted in post #1...
Those are pics that *inspired* me to start this project...

I now found the source of those pics again...
You should take a look at this thread also:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/24944
(It's dated June 23rd 2003 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats 3 full years !!)

Here are those pics again, now copyright by Dan_C...











EDIT:
I've merged 2 images, 1 of Dan_C' tube and one of an LS with my CR2 Proto,
showing the difference in size...


----------



## bombelman (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

Ok folks. . . .
More pics !
Pic #1 shows how the tube threads are now matching the ORIGINAL threads !!
Pic #2 shows how the part is masked for the anno process...
Pic #3 just shows you some detail on a Bare Alu CR2 tail.
The threads and cuts are all very smooth... No sharp edged or corners...

    :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## dtlent (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

Cool pics...do you have estimated time when they will be finished & shipped?
Thanks!


----------



## bombelman (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**



dtlent said:


> do you have *estimated time* when they will be finished & shipped?
> Thanks!


  

:lolsign: Most asked question on CPF...
Parts are getting ready to get their HAIII bath...
After that, a quick laser-etch, and then we'll ship...
I'm sorry, but I cannot give an exact day, but it will be in the summer. :naughty: :laughing: 

 Cheers !


----------



## bombelman (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

Do I need to explain these ?
(Your opinion?)


----------



## karlthev (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

Nice, quite nice! This (these?) mine? Heh, heh..... 

Karl


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

:goodjob: :wow: :twothumbs 


.. so the shipping date is just around the corner ??


----------



## DFiorentino (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

I'm guessing this was a test piece since I don't see the lanyard hole. They look great!

-DF


----------



## bombelman (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

Correct DF,

This sample was only to *look* how the HAIII would look.
Al your tubes will include the "eyelet" and lanyard hole...

Regarding shipping: Prior to shipping you 1 unit, I'll go ever every step more then once before going on to the next... I'm already late, but these tubes are looking even better then I had expected when I first had the idea to even make them ! 
I also have help from someone on CPF, who's name I cannot mention yet...
He knows.


----------



## fluorescent (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

I like it better without the lanyard hole...


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

I like them better without the lanyard hole too.
Yaesumofo



fluorescent said:


> I like it better without the lanyard hole...


----------



## karlthev (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

Ok withOUT the lanyard hole by me! Easier for you?

Karl


----------



## bombelman (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *Post #146: CAD**

This tube was only taken from the batch before the eyelet milling, to *test* the part for HAIII masking/coating...

We are not making Arc products, just a part. The goal was to make it look as stock as possible. Without the eyelet it would not.
I also think it's best for everyone to have the *same* tube.
It's a limited run of only 48, you are all special enough... 

Don't worry about losing grip with the eyelet, there is enough knurled surface to grasp and twist...

Cheers !

PS: If you would have an Arc LS with an McR-18 on a T- or U-binned emitter,
would that mean, that with this CR2 tube, it would be the smallest *thrower* for it's size/footprint, using CR2 sized cells ?
I'm a bit new on this forum, maybe you know more about this ? Let me know...


----------



## bombelman (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

al-most-done.... must-resist.....


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

hey bombelman,

looks like theres still 2 unpaid spots on the list, and 2 people on the waiting list...


----------



## bombelman (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

In thread #97, nightshade said to be heading outside of the US for a few months,
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1378591&postcount=97

As for DPRider2, his last post on this forum was that in post #43 of this thread...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1335923&postcount=43

If at the end of the project, I have no reply from DPRider2, 
I might swap him with whoever is next in line on the waiting-list...

As for nightshade, I understand his situation and I will wait till he gets back on CPF...

Cheers...


----------



## bombelman (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

We are nearing the end of the tunnel...
Next step: ANNO !!

Do I have you drooling ??


----------



## karlthev (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

Yes, you do!!!  


Karl


----------



## diggdug13 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

That ones mine... it bare al ..... go ahead you can send it to me now I won't mind..

Doug


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

Man that eyelet looks BEEFY!!

Those sample finished ones look just like the orignal ARC LS color.. How dd you do that? 

Looks good dude keep those pictures comming. They make us feel like we are there with you making these cool little parts happen.
Looks like we should have these in our hot little hands pretty soon!! cool.
Yaesumofo


----------



## diggdug13 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

bombelman,

new mailing address sent via PM to you

thank you
Doug


----------



## bombelman (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

Update:
The batch is almost done.
It's in line at the Anno shop, and afterwards ready for Laser...

Some pics:

The whole batch of 48 tubes....





How the eyelet was cut: 
Making sure there was enough material between the "eyelet" and the inner-tube...





A detail-shot to drool...


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

They're looking great. I'll bet there's going to be some people wishing you had made more.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

They are looking great! Nice job. :rock: 


Karl


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

I somehow missed this thread. I would take an extra spot if available, or would buy someones number if they wanted to back out even after paying.

Bill


----------



## nightshade (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**



bombelman said:


> In thread #97, nightshade said to be heading outside of the US for a few months
> 
> 
> As for nightshade, I understand his situation and I will wait till he gets back on CPF...
> ...



Bombelman, that is nicest act of a CPF member that I have experienced. Thank you sincerely for holding my spot. Pay-Pal sent with interest. I will forward a permanent address as soon as my US house purchase is completed. Thank you again for doing this. After having the pleasure of catching up on this this thread, I appreciate how much time, effort, money and care you have put into this project. Sending you PM after I catch up with family and sleep.

Best Wishes,
Nathan


----------



## bombelman (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

Need I say more ?
Last step: Laser...
Then we'll ship...!


----------



## fluorescent (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

can you tell us exactly what will be laser etched on these?


----------



## Reima (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

Hi Bombelman,
Any word on the payment from DPRider2 as yet?
RC


----------



## bombelman (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**



fluorescent said:


> can you tell us exactly what will be laser etched on these?


See the first post of this thread for details on this.



Reima said:


> Hi Bombelman,
> Any word on the payment from DPRider2 as yet?
> RC


Nothing from DPRider2...
If all goes well, units will ship in the week of Aug 7th.
I will set the deadline on Aug 6th. 
If by then I still have no response, I will accept your paypal
on monday 7th of aug .

Cheers !


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

Looking good.
Yaesumofo


----------



## bombelman (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

Detail-shots:


----------



## cgpeanut (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

Awesome Buddy!  You did good..


----------



## bombelman (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

Congratulations.

All units were finished for 100% today. 
They will be shipped-out somewhere next week.

I have also received payment from Nightshade.
DPRider2 will have till midnight GMT sunday aug 6th 
to send payment, otherwise Reima will get unit #39.

Congrats 2 all and thanks for waiting !!
(more pics soon)

Cheers !


----------



## bombelman (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

 :rock:   :huh: :wow:  :nana: :devil: :twothumbs  :kewlpics: :santa: :drunk:   :grouphug: :tinfoil: :kiss: :thumbsup:  :hahaha:  :bow:   :buddies:  :wave: :thanks: :bump: :toilet: :goodjob:   :naughty:   :laughing: 






 :rock:   :huh: :wow:  :nana: :devil: :twothumbs  :kewlpics: :santa: :drunk:   :grouphug: :tinfoil: :kiss: :thumbsup:  :hahaha:  :bow:   :buddies:  :wave: :thanks: :bump: :toilet: :goodjob:   :naughty:   :laughing:


----------



## karlthev (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

That is GREAT!!!!! Thanks!!


Karl


----------



## kiely23+ (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: * ArcLS HAIII CR2Twist'R *update**

very, very nice :goodjob: 

are complete kit´s (ARC LS CR2 mod) available???


----------



## Reima (Aug 7, 2006)

PP is ready, can I go ahead and send it?
RC


----------



## bombelman (Aug 7, 2006)

Reima said:


> PP is ready, can I go ahead and send it?
> RC


Go ahead 
I have already assigned #39 to your name.


----------



## Miciobigio (Aug 7, 2006)

I have to say that these looks very very nice :rock: 


:goodjob: :goodjob: :goodjob:


----------



## Reima (Aug 7, 2006)

PP sent.
RC


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 8, 2006)

Man look at the annodizing match!!! wow. That etching placement is much better than your orignal idea of puting it on the flat surface. Man these look cool. Yaesumofo


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 8, 2006)

Bombelman,
PM sent for address verification.
Great Job!


----------



## Dr_Joe (Aug 9, 2006)

Outstanding ! Can't wait to screw that little baby in to my LS


----------



## nirad (Aug 11, 2006)

Man, those are beauties. Excellent job !!! I can't wait to get mine in the mail!!!


----------



## bitterman1970 (Aug 11, 2006)

Bombelman,

Firstly , nice work .....secondly, you say that number 44 will go to ebay.When would this happen??

Oh and if anyone drops out...could I go on the standby list...pretty please 

Cheers,
Iain


----------



## Reima (Aug 16, 2006)

Have these shipped as yet?
RC


----------



## bombelman (Aug 16, 2006)

Item #44 will be auctioned on eB*y. The auction is a 1 week action and it will end on my birthday, which is aug 24th. Since I am not able so sell items on eB*y, it will be auctioned on my behalf by fellow CPF'er [trivergata]...


----------



## bombelman (Aug 17, 2006)

This is not the place to link to eB*y auctions, but this one is related to an item from this specific thread.

CR2 Tube #44 is being auctioned and it will end on my birthday,
Aug 24th 2006. Bidding started already at 1buck, no reserve.
I will donate 30% of the closing-bid to CPF.... Happy Bidding guys...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290020386995

Cheers !!!


----------



## stevevh (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Any news on when or if these have been shipped? I saw that on the 4th they were scheduled to go out the following week so I just want to make sure mine is not M.I.A. 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## nirad (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## bombelman (Aug 19, 2006)

stevevh said:


> Hey Guys,
> Any news on when or if these have been shipped? I saw that on the 4th they were scheduled to go out the following week so I just want to make sure mine is not M.I.A.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve



Hi, there were some delays and the units were not sent from the factory till last week. They have arrived now and they are almost done packing. They'll go out on monday aug 21st. I hope the US-buyers will have their units before the weekend...

Cheerio !!


----------



## stevevh (Aug 20, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the update.

Steve


----------



## bombelman (Aug 23, 2006)

Items shipped on monday...

1 day left for the Auction of #44....


----------



## Ty_Bower (Aug 23, 2006)

Guess what just showed up in my mailbox? Sweet!


----------



## XFlash (Aug 23, 2006)

I got something in my mailbox too!
Great Job, pleasure to be in on this buy.


----------



## bombelman (Aug 23, 2006)

wowowowowowow !!!! You collection is really stunning now, eh ???

Thanks for the picture, keep them coming please !!!


----------



## wmirag (Aug 23, 2006)

Bombel-BRO !!

I just got mine (#06) and it is PERFECT IN EVERY DETAIL !!

Thank you SO much for doing this project. It was well worth the wait and the price. You've done a really great thing for us CPF guys. I will enjoy your contribution to my LS always.

Gratefully,

W.


----------



## mcrich (Aug 23, 2006)

I got mine today too. It is beautifully made. Thanks to Bombelman for a job very well done.


----------



## stevevh (Aug 23, 2006)

Got mine today!

I must say that this is as good as it gets. Fit and function is perfect as is the colour match with the original. Outstanding job and thanks so much for doing this for us. Well worth the wait. 

Steve


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 23, 2006)

Got my pair today as well. Ditto on the kudos Bombelman!
Thanks for your effort and persistence overcoming the bumps in the road.


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 24, 2006)

Bumps? what Bumps? Mine look nice too.
they do match my ARC LS's perfectly.
Yaesumofo







LED Zeppelin said:


> Got my pair today as well. Ditto on the kudos Bombelman!
> Thanks for your effort and persistence overcoming the bumps in the road.


----------



## luxlunatic (Aug 24, 2006)

Bombelman!!! Looks as perfect to stock as you can get, great design and nice touch on the placement of the engraving. Mine is powering a DD SXOH. 
LONG LIVE THE ARC LS



!!!!!


----------



## mosport (Aug 24, 2006)

Great pics guys, now I'm kicking myself for not buying one! :huh: 

Can you tell us when the last CR2 pack will be raffled?

Awesome job :thumbsup:


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Aug 24, 2006)

mosport said:


> Great pics guys, now I'm kicking myself for not buying one! :huh:
> Awesome job :thumbsup:




I just did, on ebay 

Money well spent, and, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOMBELMAN!


----------



## bombelman (Aug 24, 2006)

ouchmyfinger,

Great to hear you got #44... You were next on the waiting-list, so you would get the next rejected spot... No one rejected, but you did get a GREAT serial... I must tell you, 4 is my lucky-number.. 44 even more... But you deserved it... And I'm happy you got it at a fair price. For a premium, it good ! 

Have fun !!


----------



## cgpeanut (Aug 24, 2006)

Here's mine 






Starting from the top:

1) POP2 V2.40E + TXOH + CR2 Serial #40
2) POP2 V2.41E + F4HR Red + CR2 Serial #41
3) POP2 V2.40E 700mA prototype + TYOH + R123
4) POP2 V1.140 + TWOJ + AA li-on 1st I ever made deadbug style
5) POP2 V2.41E 950mA prototype + WWOS Luxeon V + 3 X CR123


----------



## Ty_Bower (Aug 24, 2006)

Maybe I'm using the wrong lube, but I found the supplied o-ring to be too tight. It was really hard to turn. I compared it to the stock o-ring, and it looks identical. I think the stock o-ring works fine on the larger cell pack, but the small size of the CR2 makes it difficult to get a good grip.

I happened to have a #67 o-ring on hand. It's a 13/16 x 11/16 x 1/16. For reference, the stock o-ring is supposed to be a 7/8 x 3/4 x 1/16, so the o-ring I found is the same thickness, just a smidge smaller. It makes the operation of the twisty a whole lot easier. I don't know if it compromises water proofness, but I'm not planning on taking my Arc in the pool anyway.


----------



## bombelman (Aug 25, 2006)

cqpeanut: Great to see you are using your CR2 tubes on both LS and First Run head, stunning !!

Ty_Bower: The O-rings used was the same used for other packs. I did find the CR2 tube to be twisting a bit tighter, compared to a regular twisty, but I think the smaller grip will need to get used too a bit also . 

After some nice lube and a few weeks use, it might become better twistable.

Thanks for the feedback and keep those pics coming !
(where are the Bare Alu units ?)


----------



## cgpeanut (Aug 25, 2006)

I used two o-rings on mine, there's two grooves to place them at, added some krylux lube between the o-rings and they twist much better and locks it in place which minimize the rattle.


----------



## nirad (Aug 25, 2006)

Here are my 2 twisters. Top notch job Bombelman :rock: :rock:. They are an excellent addition to my Arc collection.





Twisties # 31 and #32






My Arc Collection


----------



## karlthev (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmmmm....still didn't get mine yet...hope for tomorrow I guess....  


Karl


----------



## nightshade (Aug 25, 2006)

From the owner of #28. Bombelman, you rock. :goodjob: :rock:


----------



## Reima (Aug 26, 2006)

Got #39 today, thanks.
RC


----------



## karlthev (Aug 27, 2006)

Got #s 19 and 25!! Great job...exactly what I wanted and expected! :rock: 


Karl


----------



## Dr_Joe (Aug 28, 2006)

#4 and #20 arrived safe and sound. Outstanding work George ! :bow: 

:thanks:


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 28, 2006)

Picture please. What 2 grooves are you refering to?
Yaesumofo



cgpeanut said:


> I used two o-rings on mine, there's two grooves to place them at, added some krylux lube between the o-rings and they twist much better and locks it in place which minimize the rattle.


----------



## bombelman (Aug 28, 2006)

The auction of CR2 Tube #44 ended at $65.
30% of this will be donated to CPF.
30% x $65 = $19.50 (-> $20) 
Since I could not donate $20 at once to CPF,
I will donate 2 installments of $10, one each month,
starting today, monday august 28th 2006.
As proof, the "CPF Silver Supporter"-badge wil be next
to my name for 2 full months (at least till oct 28th '06).
Without CPF, this project would have been just air...

Regards, George.


----------



## cgpeanut (Aug 28, 2006)

yaesumofo said:


> Picture please. What 2 grooves are you refering to?
> Yaesumofo




here you go:


----------



## bombelman (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, cqpeanut...
This can also be installed for the stock Arc LS tubes....

BTW, does anyone have any of those *BLUE* RCR2's left for me ?

Cheers !!


----------



## Reima (Aug 28, 2006)

I am very impressed with the quality of the twisty, it is top notch. I will be using mine with a first run that I have put a Lux I SXOH in. No time to take pictures as yet.
RC


----------



## Miciobigio (Aug 30, 2006)

Just received my CR2 !!!!!

Impressive work , outstanding and professional HAIII :rock: , best i've seen .


Here are all my Arc-LS battery packs ... mmhhh...not all , only the HAIII-Nat :





1 _ CR2 twisty ( Bombelman )
2 _ 123 "fat" twisty ( Arc )
3 _ 123 "regular" twisty ( Arc )
4 _ 123 "slim" twisty ( Arc )
5 _ 123 Surefire/tailcap ( Mc-Gizmo )
6 _ AA "slim" twisty (Arc )
7 _ AA "fat" twisty ( Arc )
8 _ 123 Kroll ( Arc )
9 _ 2x123 Kroll ( Arc )
10 _ 2xAA twisty ( Arc )
11 _ 2xAA Kroll ( Arc )
12 _ UBH 123,2x123,3x123,AA,2xAA Surefire/tailcap ( DSpeck )

What i'm missing ????

         :rock:


----------



## HVAC (Sep 1, 2006)

I recieved mine today! I freakin love them. Thanks for taking on this project.
Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 1, 2006)

Got it ... and it is awesome! :thumbsup:
Great work there.
bernie


----------



## hank (Sep 12, 2006)

So, um ... are you going to do this again?


----------



## bombelman (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, how is everyone doing ? Are you having a great time with your CR2 tubes ? Please let me know how it gets used.

Also, let me know if you have received your light.
Folks in the list below that are highlighted have yet to confirm
the parts have arrived. Thanks guys !


----------



## mcrich (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's my #42. New Arc LS head from cy, UXOJ lux III on Flupic sandwich build by Mosport, McR-18, UCL glass lens, powered by AW's protected RCR2. I also painted 4 light coats of Glowinc's ultra green glow paint around the inner bezel for a cool after glow effect.

I love this light. Thanks to Bombelman for such a great project that exceeded my expectations in quality. A special thanks goes out to Mosport for building up the sandwich, his work is truely top notch.


----------



## fluorescent (Sep 24, 2006)

#38 arrived... too tight of a fit even with ample lube so it sits in a drawer.


----------



## mosport (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww fluorescent, let's get it out of that drawer and onto your ARC as intended by Bombel! PM me your mailing address and I'll send complimentary replacement battery pack o-rings, try them out and hopefully it'll get your CR2 into EDC service 

Most likely it's not the CR2 twisty causing the resistance, some of my ARC heads are tighter than others using one of my stock twisties.



fluorescent said:


> #38 arrived... too tight of a fit even with ample lube so it sits in a drawer.


 
....Lookin' good too mcrich!


----------



## daloosh (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey wassup!

I got mine in fine shape a few weeks ago, but haven't had the time to get my Arc outa the safe yet. It looks fabulous, when I have time I'll post a pic!

thanks
daloosh


----------



## Doug (Sep 27, 2006)

Ar any of theses available still?


----------



## hank (Sep 27, 2006)

I wished ... hoping for another round sometime.


----------



## bombelman (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry guys, as post #1 suggests, limited run of *only* 48 units...

I "could" do some 48 more... (as long as you take all 48 )

Cheers !


----------



## Doug (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, as the voice in the movie says "if you build it, they will come" !


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 29, 2006)

If you build more, I will take one, HAIII. Put it up for a trial interest and see what happens.

Bill


----------



## bombelman (Oct 3, 2006)

This pic came to me via e-mail from PeterB...
Looks like it got a nice home...!
Please confirm the CR2 units were received if you have not already done so.
Cheers !






EDIT: List edited:


----------



## diggdug13 (Oct 3, 2006)

Mine was recieved and it's fantastic looking and the feel of the threads is incredible. I'll take a photo as soon as I get my digital unpacked from my move.

doug


----------



## bombelman (Oct 4, 2006)

I wanted to thank James aka Yaesumofo.
I just wanted to let you know he had a part in this project.
I won't menion all, but one I will mention was in the pics I
took this morning.

I had designed and prototyped the first CR2 unit with an
eyelet with a straight cut. When I showed James the pics
he suggested to make it curved, like most (if not all) of the
original Arc tailcaps. At first I did not like the idea and I
thought it would only bring more work not to mention
(time and difficulty) into the project...
James bugged and spammed me long enough to go ahead 
and run tests with the curved eyelet. In the first pic below
you can see the tests that were done to ensure there was
enough material remaining between the inside of the tube
and the curved cut from the eyelet... Looks funny, eh ?
Thanks James ! :buddies: :thanks: 

Also, look how the knurls improved for the final run.
Much cleaner cuts then my first proto.
(pictured on the "Goldy" head below.)

I must also say I had some input and support from TranquilityBase.
Thank you all for contibuting to this project !
:grouphug: Now let's get drunk :drunk:


----------



## nightshade (Oct 20, 2006)

Bombel, this is a way overdue photo. My wife is the photographer, not I. Thanks again for taking this mod on. Great work.

Number #28 in very good company:


----------



## Robocop (Oct 21, 2006)

I do not have one of these however this has got to be the most incredible addition to an already classic light that I have seen......It really does look very nice on the LS and can you imagine how many of these would have sold if it had been a factory option.

Bombelman this is simply incredible work and a joy to look at.


----------



## voodoogreg (Nov 3, 2006)

Bombelman, i am in for a 2nd run HA-III, also you really should for the sake of late comer's remove, or mark "soldout" in your sig next to the CR2 pack. VDG


----------



## bombelman (Nov 3, 2006)

voodoogreg said:


> Bombelman, i am in for a 2nd run HA-III, also you really should for the sake of late comer's remove, or mark "soldout" in your sig next to the CR2 pack. VDG


  

PM-sent...


----------



## hank (Nov 4, 2006)

don't forget me, I was the first person in the "too late" line!


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jan 17, 2007)

nightshade said:


> Bombel, this is a way overdue photo...


Better late than never. Of course, I would say that since I'm about to post photos of #29.  



Here's the rest of the album:
http://home.comcast.net/~tbower/CR2.html


----------



## bombelman (Jan 17, 2007)

WOW, that's one hot puppy !!
Nice pics, great album !!!

Would you say that's a "Pocket Rocket" ?

EDIT: BTW, this pic shows the outstanding color-match !!  





http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i43/Ty_Bower/Bombelman CR2/P1070263.jpg


----------



## bombelman (Jan 17, 2007)

I just had to post these....
I'm so proud of it...
I still EDC it (while also EDC'ing an LS3).

Sexy-back :laughing: 




You gotta love that micro-lanyard !!
greenLED makes them to your wishes here !
My first Cree to EDC, built today 




Reflector is not mis-alligned, but I used a 2mm lense,
so you can see passed the reflector... Talk about durability. :naughty: 

Darn, that's short !!




Yup, it tailstands ! :laughing: 




Even while on ! :naughty: 




I think I have found a new Avatar  





BTW, if there is still any interest, post here.
I've noted the previous request. If the list is big enough for a 2nd run...
Who knows.... 

EDIT: Need I say more ?!?!


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jan 17, 2007)

Of course there's interest!  :bow:

I will take (2) if you do a 2nd run.

- Chris


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jan 18, 2007)

I want at least one in HAIII if there is a second run of these beautiful tailpacks. :rock: 


CFU


----------



## AvroArrow (Jan 18, 2007)

I want at least 1 HA, possibly 2 depending on when/if you'll make another run of these. BTW, what reflector did you use in your Cree mod? I still haven't built my LS-Cree yet because I'm not sure what reflector/optic to use.


----------



## bombelman (Jan 18, 2007)

AvroArrow said:


> I want at least 1 HA, possibly 2 depending on when/if you'll make another run of these. BTW, what reflector did you use in your Cree mod? I still haven't built my LS-Cree yet because I'm not sure what reflector/optic to use.


More info here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149122


----------



## bombelman (Jan 19, 2007)

More teasers:
Just got these in the mail from CPF member HVAC.
Very sexy, eh ? He got one of the 4 Bare Alu models...
Great set, I see you also like the small O-ring.  









(posted with permission)


----------



## moeman (Jan 19, 2007)

those are hot, if i still had my Arc LS i would love one of these....
i think you should offer it with your "Reborn" series.

edit/added:


bombelman said:


> Darn, that's short !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that one of the new ones you are working on?
what is the finish on it?

i would love one!

like i said, HOT  

chris


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jan 19, 2007)

moeman said:


> i think you should offer it with your "Reborn" series.


...now there's an idea!

- Chris


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's pics of my CR2Twist'R:









- Chris


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh yeah...good pic comparing size of 123 click, 123 twist, and CR2 twist:





- Chris


----------



## bombelman (Jan 24, 2007)

You have been drooling all over this, I know !!
Nice lanyard also !!


----------



## moeman (Jan 24, 2007)

he's not the only one drooling...


----------



## bombelman (Jan 31, 2007)

A possible 2nd run...
Details here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/151077


----------

